# CMD Fenster in Form einbinden



## Basti Kriege (23. Juni 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin grade dabei eine Server Konsole zu erstellen, um eine bessere Übersicht, für meine Game-Server zu haben.
Ich komme soweit auch ganz gut klar, aber ich bin jetzt an einem Problem angelangt, da konnte mir bisher nicht einmal google helfen.
Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt.
Ich drücke auf einen Button, mit der Funktion, das er einen Task startet(Mein Server/Das CMD Fenster)(Das geht auch alles soweit)
Nach dem ich jetzt den Button gedrückt habe plopt mein Server auf, dieser soll aber dann nicht mehr ganz normal aufm Desktop angezeigt werden, sondern in meiner Form(TextBox/RichTextBox)
Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich so ziemlich jeden Beitrag durchsucht, den ich in google gefunden hatte, es war auch eig. immer recht informative, aber nicht hilfreich.
Ich währe euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir dabei jmd. helfen könnte.
Hier noch ein beispiel Bild 

mfg. Basti!


----------



## DrSoong (24. Juni 2011)

Die meiner Meinung nach einfachste Variante, ein DOS-Fenster auszulesen, ist die Pipe (">") beim Start zu benutzen. Damit kannst du alle Ausgaben in eine Datei umleiten und diese dann auslesen und in der Textbox anzeigen. Schau dir dazu auch diesen Thread hier an.

Sollten auch Eingaben notwendig sein, wird knifflig, hier finden sich schon etwas ältere Beispiele zum Thema DOS-Fenster in einer Windows-Form.


Der Doc!


----------

